# turbo ka



## cusco_lsd (Apr 1, 2004)

ok i got sohc ka24de and i have been searching like the noob that i am and the cheapest kit i have found it 2700$ and that is by greddy if ne one knows of ne cheaper sohc kits or dohc kits please post links or any info u may thanks in advance guys


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

SCREW THAT save that 2700 and a little more and do a swap~!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

wow....this kid doesnt have a clue. first he asks for an SR or CA swap that he can buy for less than $5600, and now he's got an SOHC KA24DE. first off, SR swaps cost around 2200-2300 for motorsets, or 2500-2700 for a clip. i think that's the going price these days, somewhere around there. and a CA clip runs around 1800-1900 and motorsets being about 1200-1500. my motorset was 1100, but i'm special  now second of all, you either have an SOCH KA24E or a DOCH KA24DE. the difference being how many cams the motor has. if i knew what year your car was i could tell you which you had. third, www.realnissan.com has turbo kits for both engines. greddy only has S14 turbo kits. fmax and turbonetics also have S14 kits. all kits are quite pricey. if you know what you're doing and know where to look, you can build your own kit for less. again tho, you have the option to swap an engine. for 2700 you can have a CA18DET installed and running. however, you wont have any extras with that ie..bost controller, BOV, turbo timer, guages, etc.. do some research, read the stickies (except Night7's), get a clue about your car and dont tell us you bought the car because you heard they are good for drifting (i'll have to kill you then)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

cusco_lsd said:


> ok i got *sohc* *ka24de* and i have been searching like the noob that i am and the cheapest kit i have found it 2700$ and that is by greddy if ne one knows of ne cheaper sohc kits or dohc kits please post links or any info u may thanks in advance guys


you got owned.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

how about reading the sticky??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow where do you find these SOHC KA24DE's?

must be some honda hybrid engine


----------



## cusco_lsd (Apr 1, 2004)

haha ur right cant fidn sohc ka24de lol i got owned ne ways i think im jus t going to build my own turbo kit from scratch but i appreciate everyones help thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i got owned


at least he admits it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cusco_lsd said:


> i think im jus t going to build my own turbo kit from scratch


:thumbup: sounds sweet


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i have some aluminum cans, i think i can make a nifty turbo manifold and just wrap it in some foil and glue to make it stronger.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont forget the duck tape.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

aluminum cans?? i use aluminum foil.. you can shape it much better


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

but with cans you get more structure. foil will be good for the bends and stuff, but the main part will be cans. acutally, i kinda want to make an engine out of cardboard and stuff. i think it might be fun to have a full size SR or KA or RB that only weighs like 20lbs.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rofl.. reminds me of what i did when i was like 7..

we bought a new fridge and had a bunch of cardboard.. so i made myself a full body cardboard suit. it was SICK!!!!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hmm, maybe i'll do that. i kinda want to do SOMETHING cardboard like when i have free time i should be using to study/.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> rofl.. reminds me of what i did when i was like 7..
> 
> we bought a new fridge and had a bunch of cardboard.. so i made myself a full body cardboard suit. it was SICK!!!!


 sounds gay to me :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> rofl.. reminds me of what i did when i was like 7..
> 
> we bought a new fridge and had a bunch of cardboard.. so i made myself a full body cardboard suit. it was SICK!!!!


shut up. we all know you did that last week.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> we all you did that last week.


sounds like gay person talk to me!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you would know gay talk when you heard it, wouldnt you? queer.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

lol damnit, your polluting everysingle thread with your gay talk!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Closed. Went OT again.


----------

